# How old is my Ben Pearson Recurve?????



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

pics?!

is that really what's all on the limb?!


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Tom -

Could be either 60's or 70's, there was some over lap. The white limbs usually meant that the bow was under #40. You can go to www.archeryarchives.com and drill down to the Ben Pearson bow section and check the catalogs for varius years.

BTW - The Cougar wasn't Pearson's best bows.

Viper1 out.


----------



## p8ntballnryan (Apr 5, 2003)

lol he said your bow sucks...


i'm kidding...is it in good shape? have you shot it?


----------



## tjozz (Feb 21, 2004)

*havent shot it yet.*

waiting for a new string.

yes that is all that is on the limb. n the handle it has 
40# -28"

ill put up a pic as soon as i can figure it out.....


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Tom -

You did order a Dacron srting, right?

Just curious, any "Xs" before aor after the 40 ???

Viper1 out.


----------



## tjozz (Feb 21, 2004)

*yes dacron...*

no, no x's before or after the 40


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Tom -

I'm going to assume that the first no, meant you didn't order a Dacron (B-50, or B-500) string. Please ... do not use any of the newer string materials on that bow! The limb tips aren't reinforced (at all), and the limbs won't handle the speed/shock. It will damage the bow, and possibly you.

Viper1 out.


----------



## tjozz (Feb 21, 2004)

*Viper 1*

sorry you misunderstood.

yes i ordered dacron

no there were no x's by the 40

i know about the new strings being a no go for old recurves so i knew what to order. any thing else i should be aware of?

everything looks in good shape so i dot think i will have any problems.

Thanks for the info
Tom


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Tom -

Sounds like you're good to go. Only other stuff I can tell ya, is from the experiences I had with a brand spankin' new BP Cougar in 1970, and a few others I've played with over the years.

They are entry level casual or hunting bows, depending on the draw weight. The have efectively a semi recurve, even though BP did called it a full working recurve. A 7.5" brace height worked pretty well, but you might want to consider going as low as confortable for you and the bow, so you engaqe as much of the recurve as possible. (The BP Colts and Javelinas worked the same way.) A 12 strand B-50 would be as heavy as I would go. These bows were not know for speed or smoothness, if you draw over 28" you might feel it stacking. An 1816 aluminum would be a good starting arrow, and definately use some sort of a rest. The Shelf is pretty flat, and not conducive to a rug. The rest might give you a little more speed, as well, and the more you can squeeze of of it the better. Lastly, as the tips aren't re-inforced, just keep an eye on them. The bow is 35 years old. +/-, and not a high end model. Keep an eye on it, and you might just be able to pass it down to your kids! :shade: 

That's about all I can remember. Let us know how you make out. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## tjozz (Feb 21, 2004)

*Viper1*

Thanks alot for the advice and the info.
i havent shot anything but compound since i was a kid in boy scouts.
i am looking forwsrd to trying this.
when i get my string ill let you know how it goes.

Thanks again
Tom


----------



## redruger (Mar 20, 2005)

The old Cougar never gets any respect. I own two, one I bought new in 1972 in 40# and one I recently got off e-bay in 50#. Cougars are not much to look at because of the plain wood but shoot very nicely. I would agree that your bow was probably made in the late 60's. Check www.archeryarchives.com


----------

